# Got a nice buck



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a good buck come in about 6 oclock last night and was able to make a good shot on him. I watched him go down within 30 yards of the shot. I've had my game camera in place since July and this was only the 2nd time he has been seen and the other time was the middle of the night. I believe thing are getting ready to break loose!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

This was the only trail cam picture of him I have.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice. County?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Summit


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

DL07 said:


> I had a good buck come in about 6 oclock last night and was able to make a good shot on him. I watched him go down within 30 yards of the shot. I've had my game camera in place since July and this was only the 2nd time he has been seen and the other time was the middle of the night. I believe thing are getting ready to break loose!
> View attachment 478123
> View attachment 478124


Thats a great buck. If things are just getting ready to break loose Id love to see the topper of that one.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

NIP.... I'm just thinking that the next week or so should be really good. I've been seeing alot of extra deer along the highways and out in the fields. Today after dropping my deer at the processor and taxidermist I drove to our farm in Noble county and pulled my trail camera cards to monitor deer movement in hopes of helping my 7yr old son get his buck. I am seeing alot more deer during the daylight hrs and several new bucks. Just my observation. Maybe someone here will see this and head out when they may of otherwise stayed home and harvest the deer of the dreams. Good Luck Guys!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . Nice buck .


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great deer congrats


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice deer son!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Great buck!! Congratulations


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Around Halloween is always go time for my BIL! My Sis said that he's beginning to see more deer on his game cams.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Great Buck! Those holes seem pretty level, just curious, were you on the ground?

I drove from South Bend to Ann Arbor making a stop in Lansing last week. I must have seen 100 fresh roadkills. Michigan must have a ton of small bucks. 90% of roadkills were basket 6’s.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes i was in a ground blind. The shot was less then 20 yards with a Sevr2.0.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

congrats on a good buck


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Stud!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck for sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on a big ole buck.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

DL07 said:


> I had a good buck come in about 6 oclock last night and was able to make a good shot on him. I watched him go down within 30 yards of the shot. I've had my game camera in place since July and this was only the 2nd time he has been seen and the other time was the middle of the night. I believe thing are getting ready to break loose!
> View attachment 478123
> View attachment 478124


Nice buck man 👍


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## david farley (Oct 29, 2019)

DL07 said:


> This was the only trail cam picture of him I have.
> View attachment 478126


NICE LOOKING BACK STRAPS


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I pick them up from the meat processor tonight! Im sure they will be tasty!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappiemike09 (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations nice deer could you just chase one down my way now lol


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't hunt, but congrats on a FINE buck!!
Also, good luck to your son getting his 1st buck.

Mike


----------

